# Oakley lens recommendations for flat light/PNW



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

poopresearch said:


> I need opinions on Oakley lenses for flat light/PNW. I've only ever tried persimmon and I was wondering if their were better options. Home areas are Stevens Pass and Baker.


Not from that area, but my general knowledge of Oakley lenses, I'd recommend the hi yellow if it's overcast. If there's sun and clouds, prizm rose is probably a better choice. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm on my Sapphire Iridium all day.


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Pink or Rose is what you want.


----------



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

What about night, clear?


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

You might be able to do yellow at night, but personally, I would go clear.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup, I have the Hi Pink Line Miners and it's supposed to be their brightest lense but I personally still find it hard to see in low light/night riding conditions. Going to be grabbing a clear lense to use for these conditions and stick with my Hi Pink's in everything else.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bataleon85 said:


> .....I'd recommend the hi yellow if it's overcast. If there's sun and clouds, prizm rose is probably a better choice.


I rode with @wrathfuldeity at Baker last year. I have real trouble with low light viz and I purchased the Prizm Rose lenses for my Airbrake Gogs. 

They aren't perfect,.. at least not for me, *however* they are the best I've found so far. I found them to be an improvement over the hi yellow in those types of flat light situations. (...riding inside the ping-pong ball?? NOTHING's gonna fix _that!!_) :dunno:




BillKingOC said:


> You might be able to do yellow at night, but personally, I would go clear.


I ride @ night (...under resort lights of course,) using the yellow & prizm rose all the time. Haven't had any problems at all. I actually prefer night riding as the angle & small point light source provides excellent contrast to terrain detail. Even when it's _puking_ snow. 

No flat light vertigo for me riding at night!! :cheer:


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't know if Oakley makes a clear blue lens, but I love the nightstalker blue Von Zipper makes for night riding. It's about the same VLT as a clear lens but the slight blue tint adds a little more pop to shadows and terrain. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@sticky has or maybe recently lost...some goggles that he said were better than the Smith blue sensors...forget what they were


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @sticky has or maybe recently lost...some goggles that he said were better than the Smith blue sensors...forget what they were


I'm kinda meh toward the sensor lenses. I've had the gold, blue and red and they seem to make a lot of glare at night. Might be the mirror. I think a straight up clear or slightly tinted lens like blue is gonna be the best for night riding. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smith Blue sensor is basically the main staple lens in the pnw. The new chromapop storm is about the same but better. Find the oakley lens closest to that.

The rider comfort level is priority, ride more. I can ride in white out condition that no goggles will help because I am comfortable with riding... ill follow someone at their home mountain just fine too... neni and her SO did that here with us in white out.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

sapphire or jade prizm is my go to PNW lense nowadays, with HI yellow for really overcast/foggy days. Haven't tried HI pink yet but probably close to HI yellow.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have these exact goggles, Crowbar with blue iridium (pretty sure they're called that) lens and in low light/ foggy conditions they're not bad, though sometimes I could definitely use something brighter.










Edit:
Hmm, after posting this I realized they're on my avatar photo haha, oh well anyways yea at least you know I'm not lying!!


----------



## WhatMACHI (Dec 12, 2017)

Just a preface, I’ve used Oakley permission lenses for the past 4-5 years as my only lens. I find it quite hard to see with darker lenses because of my eyesight. So I generally lean towards brighter lenses.

I just bought a Flight Deck XM with The PRIZM Hi Pink lens and used it in Hakuba this week. Was a great lens when it was overcast and medium sun, and manageable in bright sun (for me) but i would say most people would find it too bright of a lens for sunny conditions. 

I have a PRIZM Jade as a second lens that would have been great in the sun, but with my bad eyesight, would have been too dark once it became overcast or in the shadow of a mountain. 

The fiancé used her Jade lens throughout the trip and didnt have a problem at all. 

Normal person would do fine for a jade as an all round lens.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I've ridden with my Hi Pink Line Miners ~ 20 days so far and gotta say they're pretty solid all around. From clear bluebird days, to flat light and whiteout conditions. They show detail much better than I initially thought, and that's without the lenses being prescripted (can only imagine how much better this would be if they were). Gonna try my Sapphire Iridiums to compare.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> I've ridden with my Hi Pink Line Miners ~ 20 days so far and gotta say they're pretty solid all around. From clear bluebird days, to flat light and whiteout conditions. They show detail much better than I initially thought, and that's without the lenses being prescripted (can only imagine how much better this would be if they were). Gonna try my Sapphire Iridiums to compare.


Ohh so they're good on sunny conditions too?

I just got Flight Deck + Pink irridium and definitely notice increased contrast in low light; much more noticeable than on the Chromapop storm (the red everyday lens shows a more noticeable contrast improvement with the chromaopop than the storm does). But still, the CP storm is a pretty good low light lens. Oakley is definitely a notch above everyone else in overall quality. 

I was thinking of getting a Sapphire for mixed sunny/cloudy days... I probably will, but later.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > I've ridden with my Hi Pink Line Miners ~ 20 days so far and gotta say they're pretty solid all around. From clear bluebird days, to flat light and whiteout conditions. They show detail much better than I initially thought, and that's without the lenses being prescripted (can only imagine how much better this would be if they were). Gonna try my Sapphire Iridiums to compare.
> ...


Ya, I personally like them the best on sunny conditions. Only time I prefer not to use them is during night riding. But I prefer no goggles in general at night anyway, as long as it's not snowing. Gonna try my Sapphires and see how they compare. But ya, def notice the Prizm quality compared to my previous Smith Squad goggs. The real deal.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wrong thread lol


----------

